# Ukash Voucher in Ireland?



## Alex (12 Feb 2006)

has anyone heard about the ukash voucher? is it similar to 3v? 

Alex.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Feb 2006)

*Re: Ukash*

Have you already checked ?


----------



## Alex (12 Feb 2006)

*Re: Ukash*

thanks. a few places are meant to be selling them already but anywhere i rang never heard of them. 

Alex.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Feb 2006)

*Re: Ukash*

Surely reading some of the _Google _links would answer some of you questions?


----------



## Alex (12 Feb 2006)

*Re: Ukash*

their website is not very detailed when it comes to ireland. i am just wondering what others have heard. does anyone know have they launched already? their website doesn't say. we discussed 3v a while back so i thought i would create a thread on ukash. 

Alex.


----------



## mimi rogers (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: Ukash*

It looks like another form of prepay voucher. It means that we will have 3V and Ukash here. It looks like the prepay market is starting to open up in ireland for people who can't get a credit or debit card. Now if they would only introduce actual prepaid plastic cards here like they do abroad. 

Mimi


----------



## alpha (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: Ukash*

a card instead of a voucher would be nice yes. i think it is great that they are now introducing these vouchers here.


----------



## mimi rogers (15 Feb 2006)

*Re: Ukash*

I emailed Ukash earlier. The have not launched in Ireland just yet but they were meant to on Thursday last. I would give it another while and see what happens.

Mimi


----------



## Alex (15 Feb 2006)

*Re: Ukash*

thanks guys. i just heard somone mention the ukash voucher and it got me curious. it's good news from what i can tell.

Alex.


----------



## polaris (24 Aug 2006)

I have been trying a few of the retailers listed on the Ukash website that supposedly sell Ukash vouchers in Cork city. Either they no longer possess PayZone terminals or, if they do, the shop assistants have no idea what Ukash is.

Has anyone managed to buy these vouchers?

[broken link removed]


----------



## Alex (27 Aug 2006)

according to their website they are still not available in ireland yet.


----------



## sheena1 (11 Oct 2006)

Are these available here yet?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Oct 2006)

Did you think of checking [broken link removed]?


----------



## polaris (11 Oct 2006)

I contacted UKash about this problem and apparently any retailer with a PayZone terminal can sell UKash vouchers. It's listed on the menu of options on the terminal. 

The problem is that most shop assistants have never heard of Ukash due to its poor marketing in Ireland and you will have to insist that they go looking for it on the terminal. That is of course if they know how to work the terminal which is another problem.

I eventually managed to buy one in an internet cafe in Cork.


----------

